# MacBook Pro - Trackpad Going Insane! It's Erratic and Uncontrollable Movements!



## webdesignkid

Hello,
I have a 13" MacBook Pro, Purchased in February 2010. Everything worked great! The best computer I'd ever purchased! I had seemingly fell in love with Apple and Mac! That is until, a couple days ago when I tried to bring Windows back into the picture. I used Bootcamp to install Windows 7 on my MacBook Pro, It gave me an error something about files being un moveable. I figured the best solution would be to try and repair my OS, maybe the wrong choice but I made this discision after consulting with others on irc.twit.tv and exploring the issue online.

That did seem to fix the problem. I installed Mac Updates, they all installed correctly and then proceeded to adding the Boot Camp Partition in the Boot Camp Installer and installing the Windows 7 Ultimate Operating System in that partition. Then it worked great. Everything worked! I should have just left it the way it was! No symptoms of any errors or any such thing like my current issue.

But making a mistake, and being the tech guy I am I had to try out other software. I wondered if I could read my Windows Files from my Mac OS so I installed NTFS-3g (A Prior Free Version) this allowed me to see the files but I uninstalled it while troubleshooting my current issue. I then installed Wine, of course what would be cooler than using Outlook 2010 while still working in the Mac OS, well that didn't work. Wine must not work with Office 2010 yet. So then I uninstalled Wine, and Wine Bottler. And should have given up. At this point my Mac and Trackpad Worked Fine.

After Wine Failed, I went to Parallels Thinking I would install the 14 Day Free Trial. I installed the 14 Day Free Trial of Parallels. It worked at first, Outlook Launched. But I HATED the way parallels looked, I didn't like the interface or look and feel so I attempted to find a way to Uninstall it, since i realized it didn't come with an Uninstaller. I Checked Google for a solution but found none so I tried to do it manually. Finding the Parallel App and dragging it to the trash. Then looking in Library / Application Support. Then Looking in My Documents and Finding the Parallels Folder. Until I thought I got every shred of parallels of I could. Then I emptied my trash.

I then turned off my computer and thought I'd come back later. I noticed later a little slowness in my Trackpad. I didn't think much of it and did a Re-Boot into Mac OS which had the same problem but I thought my trackpad just needed to be washed
or something. Well after I washed it it still had the problem. *Keep in mind it takes a few seconds on startup for this to start happening. Upon startup the issue is fixed for the first minute or two.
I Really began to notice a problem when attempting to watch Hulu, my Mac would Right Click randomly in Hulu Full Screen when I was 10 Feet away from my Trackpad. Thus freezing the Hulu Picture and making me go and click again. I turned off my Right Click functionality on my Mac for the remainder of that program but was still interrupted a couple of times but weird highlighting and random clicks that would pause the picture. Strange!
I noticed the problem this morning when attempting to Google a Solution. My Mac would click, right click, go back, and drag randomly moving the mouse from where I was typing so it took 3 times longer to type and clicking on the suggested answers when I wasn't even selecting the trackpad! Grrr... It even would drag some applications from my Dock and from my Bookmarks Bar in Safari.

I called Apple and asked for some advice. They were awesome as Apple Tech Support always is! I booted with the Different Key Combinations, and even reset my PRAM a couple of times. I also completed all the steps in this article even, once again, wiping off my trackpad. This articles solutions didn't help me even though I tried them but this sure is my problem! http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10330102-263.html

If I was running on a WIndow's Machine I'd say this was a Virus! But it's happening in Both OS's so it's highly unlikely a virus would have penetrated both partitions and even if it did what ran on windows wouldn't run on mac! I'm running Mac which rarely gets viruses so I'm Really Confused! Here's my situation, I'm a High School Student who freelances Web Design in the summer but if I don't have a computer I can't complete any work so any downtime would mean I would have unhappy clients! I'm going out of town for Two weeks on Thursday and really can't afford to leave without a computer! Please help me find a Solution, I have all the original mac documentation, disks, and the original box. I didn't purchase an AppleCare Plan but still have 205 days left to do so.


----------



## Headrush

Is the problem immediately and always reproducible?

Boot off your original OS install CD. You don't have to run anything by just play around in it, switch to Disk Utility, etc things like that and see if the problems exists there.

If it does happen then it's likely a hardware problem. If it doesn't occur than its likely software related and we can go from there.


----------

